# Anyone ever use one of these Dremel adapters



## tripletap3 (Jan 23, 2013)

I saw it in my tool box and just throwing this out for discussion. I have had this for a few years now and although I don't use it often it has worked well for me when I have. I have used it for some light (ok very light) grinding on hardened pins and also used it to drill some small holes or pilot holes using the little dremel drill bits. I think I paid $12 for it but I am sure it is easy enough to make.


----------



## Syaminab (Jan 23, 2013)

tripletap3 said:


> I saw it in my tool box and just throwing this out for discussion. I have had this for a few years now and although I don't use it often it has worked well for me when I have. I have used it for some light (ok very light) grinding on hardened pins and also used it to drill some small holes or pilot holes using the little dremel drill bits. I think I paid $12 for it but I am sure it is easy enough to make.
> 
> View attachment 46033
> View attachment 46034


That is a Nice Dremel domore


----------



## bedwards (Jan 23, 2013)

I made one for my Roto-Zip, and while it works ok, you can cover everything up and the dust still gets everywhere :-(

bedwards


----------



## darkzero (Jan 23, 2013)

I have two of those exact ones from that seller. I was not happy with the start/end of the threading on one so I contact the seller for details & he sent me a better one free of charge. Very cool person to work with.

But anyway, I use one to mount vertical & the other to mount horizontal. I don't use it much cause it definitely has it's limitations but really that is the Dremel's fault. The small 1/8 shank size & plastic case really affects any rigidity it has which is not much. So yeah, very light duty use.

A better tool to use is a Proxxon which has a metal case & does have threads at the nose. You just need a adapter that clamps like the one LMS sells for mini lathes. But still they are 1/8" shank.

I was thinking about getting one of those pencil type pnuematic ones & mount in a boring bar holder but I would rather have a die grinder that uses a 1/4" shank. Not common to find smaller sized ones & I stopped looking a while ago.









I've never actually tried to or saw a need to use a cut off wheel with it though. I've only done offset drilling 7 grinding with it.


----------



## tripletap3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Will, If I remember right they also had one that fit the hand piece of a Foredom tool. I would certainly think that would be sturdier. I have beenwanting one but don't have one yet. Oops did I say want? I mean need. </SPAN>


----------



## darkzero (Jan 23, 2013)

I would think so too. I also would love to have a Foredom!

Hey, just curious, do you have oil ports on your carriage for the ways?


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 24, 2013)

Who makes this?  I want er uh need one, too.

Robert D.


----------



## atwatterkent (Jan 24, 2013)

I made this one and have used it several times fof cutoff, grinding and drilling.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 24, 2013)

wa5cab said:


> Who makes this? I want er uh need one, too.
> 
> Robert D.



These particular ones are from Alisam Engineering. I got mine through him on ebay (was much cheaper then) but it's been quite sometime so I don't remember his ebay name. Should be failry straight foward to make too.


----------



## tripletap3 (Jan 24, 2013)

darkzero said:


> I would think so too. I also would love to have a Foredom!
> 
> Hey, just curious, do you have oil ports on your carriage for the ways?



First of all I can't believe you don't have a Foredom tool. You have all the nice toys and not just the the China stuff that I do. 
Yes I do have 2 oil ports on my carriage that just basically oil the ways. At first I wasn't sure why they were there but I found out that they can hold oil (allot of oil) They really make a mess on the ways if you oil them too frequently.</SPAN>


----------



## darkzero (Jan 26, 2013)

tripletap3 said:


> First of all I can't believe you don't have a Foredom tool. You have all the nice toys and not just the the China stuff that I do.
> Yes I do have 2 oil ports on my carriage that just basically oil the ways. At first I wasn't sure why they were there but I found out that they can hold oil (allot of oil) They really make a mess on the ways if you oil them too frequently.</SPAN>



Believe me, I have my share of China tools too, nothing wrong with having import stuff that works fine. )

I see, I saw another pic & now I see where your oil ports are, they're more towards the left, mine are more towards the right like my carriage lock. My coolant nozzle mount is on the right side too & is one piece with the lamp mount. I don't use the flood coolant so I just made a bottle holder out of it.





Too much oil on the ways can't hurt anything. But I do hate when dust & crap settles in the oil on the ways. I tend to oil my ways after I use the lathe so it protects them when not in use & it's ready to go the next time I use it. Problem with that is when I don't use it much during the week I get all kinds of crap in the oil so I wipe it down & reoil. I used to cover the lathe with an old towel but it didn't do a good job, I just picked up a movers blanket from HF for less than $5 & it does a much better job.


----------



## ddushane (Jan 30, 2013)

I just bought a couple quick change tool posts for my Taig & 7"x12" harbor freight lathes, the one for the Taig came with one of these, but I'm in the process of building me one that will hold my Foredom Hand piece. Can think of all kinds of things to do with it. 

Dwayne


----------



## Boot (Jan 31, 2013)

*Very simple to make*

I made one for my old SB years ago.  All it takes is a piece of Al with a 3/4- 10 hole tapped in it's end. and you're set to go. 
It wasn't as pretty as yours ,but it worked.


----------



## ddushane (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's my first attempt, I haven't used it yet, this one is for the Taig, Lord willing, I'm going to make one for the HF 7x10, I'm thinking of leaving the height adjusting nut off, but maybe I need to drill & tap all the way through so I can use it for either side, your thoughts appreciated, cause I don't really know what I'm doing, kinda shot in the dark for me. There's probably things I'm not considering, if so please tell me.  Thought it might also be used on the milling attachment.  I haven't done it yet but plan on rigging up something to hold the motor for the Foredom so it can easily be moved right or left to accommodate both the lathes. One of my my Foredom's has a collet  type set up with six different size collets, and the other has a small drill chuck. Here's the pictures,


----------



## darkzero (Feb 1, 2013)

Very nice Dwayne!


----------

